# we had to rush Matilda to the vets this afternoon



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:Today has been one of those days that you wish would just get over as fast as it can, my husband and I went out for lunch when we got back to the RV Matilda meet us at the door, she has bouts with reverse sneezing from time to time, usually lasts a few seconds and goes away, well this time it just kept going on, she was having a hard time breathing:smcry:she was gasping for air and her nose seemed very stuffed, almost like a baby with a bad cold, she kept making noises like she was having a hard time breathing:smcry: I yelled for my husband and we grabbed B&B and took off for the vets, it took a good 5 minutes to get there, Matilda struggling to to catch her breath:smcry: as soon as the car stopped I rushed her into the vets, she was still having a a hard time catching her breath.:smcry:They told me I would have to wait a few minutes:w00t: I sat down and started crying:smcry: one of the vets came out and grabbed her from me and took her from me.:smcry:I was trying to control myself, my husband walked in and sat across from me on a bench with B&B:new_shocked:, I felt so alone:smcry:my precious baby is in the back with the vet and there I sat basically all by myself:blush: After what seemed like hours (but was only minutes) the vet came and got me, she was holding Matilda and Matilda was staring at me like mommy help me:smcry: the vet said she checked her gums and her breathing and felt like she had some kind of allegery, Matilda was breathing fine and looked fine, she gave me kisses and I started to cry, about that time my husband and B&B came back into the room, the vet said she felt Matilda would be fine and said she was giving me some Chlorpheniramine Maleate to use. through my tears I shared with the vet how much I love Matilda, I told her Matilda and I are one heart and I just couldn't bear losing her.:smcry: the vet told me she was ok and not to worry. I know Matilda is on loan from God and one day he will take her back, but that's much easier to say, my heart breaks at the thought of losing her. Please remember my precious baby in your prayers. 
Have any of you ever used Chlorpheniranine Maleate? I'm scared to give it to her. She's breathing normally now and ate all her dinner. Should I wait and only give it to her when she has one of these attacks?


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh so glad Matilda is okay. Well what did the vet say? Max has allergies to food so, did she get into something..? Sorry don't know about the meds sorry. I will keep her in my prayers and give her kisses from me and maxie.
*Overview of the drug*


>Histamine is a chemical that is released in the body in response to inflammation or allergy. This chemical travels throughout the body searching for specific histamine receptors (targets on cells). Once attached to the receptors, histamine will cause swelling, itchiness and otherassociated with an allergic response. 
There are two types of histamine receptors: H1 and H2. H1 receptors affect small blood vessels and smooth muscles. When histamine attaches to the H1 receptors, the small blood vessels dilate and fluid begins to leak out. This results in tissue swelling and itchiness. In addition, the smooth muscles lining the small airways constrict, causing tightness and some breathing difficulty. 


H2 receptors affect heart rate and stomach secretions. When histamine attaches to H2 receptors, the heart rate increases and stomach acid secretions are increased, potentially raising the risk of developing ulcers
Drugs that block the effects of histamine are called antihistamines. There are a number of drugs demonstrating antihistamine effects; some are useful in allergies, others for preventing excessive stomach acid. The effects of the antihistamine depend on whether it binds with the H1 receptors or H2 receptors. There are few drugs that affect both types of receptors.
Chlorpheniramine maleate is one type of antihistamine that inhibits the action of histamine, particularly its effect on H1 receptors. This results in a reduction or prevention of swelling and itchiness. Chlorpheniramine has little to no effect on heart rate or stomach acid secretions.
Chlorpheniramine is available over the counter but should only be given under the guidance of a veterinarian. 
This drug is not approved for use in animals by the Food and Drug Administration but it is prescribed legally by veterinarians as an extra-label drug. 

*Precautions and Side Effects*

While generally safe and effective when prescribed by a veterinarian, chlorpheniramine can cause side effects in some animals.
Chlorpheniramine should not be used in animals with known hypersensitivity or allergy to the drug.
Animals with glaucoma,lung diseaseheart disease, high blood pressure and prostate gland enlargement should not use chlorpheniramine.
Chlorpheniramine may interact with medicationsConsult with your veterinarian to determine if other drugs your pet is receiving could interact with chlorpheniramine. Such drugs include barbiturates, tranquilizers and heparin.
The most common adverse effects of chlorpheniramine are sedation, lethargy, vomiting, diarrhea and lack of appetite.

*How Chlorpheniramine Is Supplied*

Chlorpheniramine is available in 2 mg, 4 mg, 8 mg and 12 mg tablets.
Chlorpheniramine 2 mg/5 ml oral syrup is also available.
Chlorpheniramine 10 mg/ml and 100 mg/ml injectable form is also available.

*Dosing Information*

Medication should never be administered without first consulting your veterinarian. 
Chlorpheniramine is dosed for dogs at 4 to 8 mg (max 0.5 mg/kg) two times per day. For cats at 2 to 4 mg per cat once a day.
The duration of administration depends on the condition being treated, response to the medication and the development of any adverse effects. Be certain to complete the prescription unless specifically directed by your veterinarian. Even if your pet feels better, the entire treatment should be completed to prevent relapse


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, what a scare!!! I'm glad she is doing OK now!! Whew!! I'm sorry I have no info on that drug. Hopefully someone here is familiar with it. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Firstly, I just like to say thank goodness she is just fine !
I know exactly how you feel when describing the love you have for your precious fluffs. They are angels on earth:wub: Whenever I need to bring Vanilla in to the vets...I cry. I do not know why. A month a go she had a simple ear infection and I cried..
My malt from time to time has the exact same symptoms you described and it then passes. IMO I'd delay giving her the meds....she may not need them.
I am so happy to hear she is well:thumbsup:
Jenna


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh my gosh! You must have been so scared! So glad she is ok, but how terrifying for you. *hugs*


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Paula I'm sorry sorry Matilda was not feeling weel. I wish I had some advice about the meds but don't.:blink: I will be praying for your little baby girl. Make sure you give her a hug for me.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear that you had such a bad day. These little ones can scare us so with even when the littlest thing goes wrong. I am so happy that you were able to get her right to the vet and that she thinks that everything is ok with Matilda. My Bailey does this reverse sneezing as well and it scares me every time she has an episode. I will be sure to keep sweet Matilda in my thoughts and prayers as well as her Mommy :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry. I was holding my breath reading your post. Thank goodness Matilda is okay. I have no idea about the meds but maybe you should call the vet and see when to give it to her...as a preventive or a rescue kind of drug. Any signs at all before you left the girls for lunch that there was any allergic thing going on? Anything new that they're eating or you're using in the RV - laundry detergent, cleansers, shampoo, foods, treats, shots? Try to be a detective and think of anything that could have triggered a reaction. In the meantime I'm sending prayers for Matilda and hoping this was a random reaction. :smootch:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:grouphug:
What a scary experience...I'm so glad that Matilda is okay!! I was so relieved when I read that she will be fine...will definitely keep her in my thoughts!! Feel better soon, your little girl is going to be okay :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so glad that Matilda is doing much better now, give her kisses from her Aunt Debbie! :smootch: Paula i have given mine the Chlor-Trimeton which is the same thing during allergy season, but it didn't help so now i give them Zyrtec. Chloe has done the same thing as Matilda and now we have it under control. Hang in there my friend Matilda is going to be fine. :hugging:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - how scary! I am so glad she will be OK. I used chlorpheniramine maleate this past summer with Sweetness because her allergies were out of control. It worked wonders for her. I stopped it after a few weeks and the sneezing and coughing came back so I left her on it until we had a hard freeze and then took her off for the winter.

I don't remember the dosage but can go find it if you need - all I know is it really worked well as a maintenance drug for her.

Give your babies a big hug and kiss from us!

Maggie


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh dear Paula! I'm so sorry you went through such a scary experience. But I'm glad that our Matilda is going to be fine and will keep her in my prayers. Aolani once had similar symptoms though they weren't as sudden as Matilda's, but his vet at the time gave him something called clavamoc which I gave him twice a day for 10 days and his weezing and stuffy nose went away. I hope and pray that Matilda is 100% better soon.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Prayers for your precious Matilda:heart:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

O Paula what a scare! I know how you feel; it's such a helpless feeling to be at the mercy of others to help our babies feel better. I will definately keep you and Matilda in my prayers. HUGS


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your ordeal, Paula. I know how special Matilda is to you, and it must have been very scary. I'm sorry you felt so alone - you're not anymore, you've shared it with us and you know we love you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I am so happy you came back to the RV at the exact time you did---amazing grace!:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:
Thank God she is okay. I know how scary an allergic reaction can be---been there, done that! 
Maybe something new is blooming, dropping, etc. in your area? Allergies are so difficult to diagnose.
Sending up prayers for wisdom for you.
Love and peace to you.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how scary ! i will def be praying for matilda ! as a sufferer of allergies i can only imagine how uncomfortable she was.. gv her a big kissy from me..


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, I am so happy you came back to the RV at the exact time you did---amazing grace!:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:
> Thank God she is okay. I know how scary an allergic reaction can be---been there, done that!
> Maybe something new is blooming, dropping, etc. in your area? Allergies are so difficult to diagnose.
> Sending up prayers for wisdom for you.
> Love and peace to you.:wub:


 Paula I agree with Sandi.... AMAZING GRACE that you came back to your RV when you did... BIG HUGS to you and your babies... :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG what a scare! I'm glad she's ok now! Poor little fluff and you too, I would have been scared to death.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am so very sorry to read this about darling Matilda. But really happy to read that she is fine now - I can imagine how scared you were (hugs) ...praying that reverse sneezing doesn't happen that long anymore for her. 

Hugs
Kat

P.s. I don't really like reverse sneezing to happen to the malts - Snowy tends to have it sometimes too. Always gets a tight hug from me afterwards.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Paula, I am hoping your sweet girl is on the mend. So scarry when thay are sick. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That must have been awful. I would have been in a terrible state too  thank goodness it turned out to be allergy. I guess you are going to have to watch out and see if you can find out what the cause is. Poor baby. Give her hugs and kisses from me and Lola too.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this Paula. I know you were scared to death. Hopefully that was a one time event and will never happen again. Bless your heart. Hugs


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Paula, I am so sorry. Oh what a scare. I don't know about the meds, but when Leo had a mild upper respitory infection, The vet told us to run the shower with hot water, close the door, so it steams up, wait till it is almost sauna like, and then bring sweet Matilda in with you, place her on your lap, for about 15 minutes, and slightly tap on the rib cage. I did this 3x a day with Leo. It clears up any muscus that may be there. Not sure if that is what Matilda has, but it sounds similar to what Leo did, although not that extreme, so he didn't need any meds. Sending prayers. Ask your vet about the hot steamy showers, it really did help Leo.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a horrible and scary thing to happen, Paula! I'm so sorry!! I'm glad that Matilda is doing better now.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sad to hear and read that about your little girl Matilda, dear Paula!

What a shock and awful experience that must have been for you! Good to hear she's doing better now!

Wishing her all the best and sending hugs and kisses! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear she's ok, that was scary.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

How is Matilda now? I am glad you reached at the right time for her. 

Prayers,


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH MY Paula!!!! How scary. I know how much you love Matilda. My heart got heavy reading that she is on loan from God. Dont' worry....he's not taking her from you anytime soon. I"m so sorry this happened but you did the right thing by bringing her right to the vet. I hope this never happens again and she'll be ok. Big hugs to you my friend....and of course lots of prayers for our Matilda girl.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Paula, I was reading your post as fast as my eyes could because I was so scared to see if she was ok. Whew!! What a scary thing to happen but I am so glad that she is ok now. Poor baby. These little fluffs are our heart and soul and to see them sick or hurting is just heartbreaking. Please give her kisses from me!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow that's scary that it kept going on like that. I learned on here to put my hand over their nose to force them to breathe through their mouth to break the cycle and it works. 
I hope Matilda had a good night last night and it was just an isolated incident.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how is matilda this morning ? i hope she is better !


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Paula, the medication is an antihistamine and is given to dogs as well as people. It can be bought OTC. There are several antihistamines that can be given, if you are not comfortable with this one. I had the same problem with my Lily. It was very scary and I rushed her to the vet, too. It seemed as though she was choking or couldn't get her breath and it just went on and on. My vet said that some dogs can have severe reverse sneezing episodes and she put my Lily on Children's Benadryl twice a day and it worked. This happened in the spring when we had a lot of pollen, and this may have triggered it. Her nose was stuffy, too and the vet said she had post nasal drip. She hasn't had another episode since then, but I do keep the Benadryl on hand, just in case. Matilda will be okay.:grouphug: I'm sorry you had such a scare. I know how it feels..:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - how is Ms. Matilda doing this morning? I'm assuming you're all worn out after the stress of yesterday. Sending love and prayers. :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

so scary! I am so glad she is ok now. How is she doing today?


----------



## Danni (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness glad your baby is doing better. Your sweet girl is going to be fine


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I'm just seeing this today. I just want to reach out and give you a gigantic hug.:grouphug::grouphug: I know how upset you must have been as I completely understand your special, special bond with her.

Thank God that she is OK and that it wasn't major -- and thank God that you were there to help her. rayer:rayer:

Lacie also does reverse sneezing and sometimes it seems to last longer than I would like it do. 

Sending prayers that Matilda (and you) don't have to go through something like this again.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Paula, I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry, how frightening for you and Matilda. Reverse sneezing is so scary. I hope the meds help her, and that she doesn't have any future episodes. Hugs to you both! How is she doing today?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Paula, how scary! I am so glad she is okay! :grouphug:
I know you must have been terrified - these little dogs mean the world to us!

I don't know if you remember but something similar happened Milo over a year ago - it was a Sunday night and he wouldn't stop reverse sneezing - it was so bad it was like he was having fits! I called the emergency vet (weird thing was that he was driving 3 minutes away from my house!). Anyway, we ended up going to the vets office and he gave him 2 shots and some medicine to take at home- all was well in the end


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How is Matilda today? And how are you? I can't even imagine how scary that was but agree with a couple others here that I don't think it simply coincidence that you got back to the RV when you did. Amazing grace is so right! So I know He is looking out for you and precious Matilda.

I'm not familiar with this med but like a few others mentioned, Zoe this past spring was having something similar but only much MUCH milder. My vet said she really prefers Children's Claritin for pollen type of allergies, which she said she was seeing TONS of at that time. I only had to give it to Zoe for a few days and she didn't have any more episodes thankfully.

Hugs to you and precious Matilda. :grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Paula, i sent a PM but also wanted to check in on you here. It worries me that you haven't been on today. I love you my sister and I am worried about you and precious Matlida. 

Please let us know you both are alright!

:grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OH PAULA ..so sorry i missed this ..poor little matilda .hopefully your both over the scare and are well xoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

malteseboy22 said:


> Oh so glad Matilda is okay. Well what did the vet say? Max has allergies to food so, did she get into something..? Sorry don't know about the meds sorry. I will keep her in my prayers and give her kisses from me and maxie.
> *Overview of the drug*
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much for the information on the meds. no Matilda didn't get into anything, for the last few days she had been having what I thought was reverese sneezing



k/c mom said:


> Oh, gosh, what a scare!!! I'm glad she is doing OK now!! Whew!! I'm sorry I have no info on that drug. Hopefully someone here is familiar with it. {{{HUGS}}}


I haven't been that scared in a long time, I lost it



poochie2 said:


> Firstly, I just like to say thank goodness she is just fine !
> I know exactly how you feel when describing the love you have for your precious fluffs. They are angels on earth:wub: Whenever I need to bring Vanilla in to the vets...I cry. I do not know why. A month a go she had a simple ear infection and I cried..
> My malt from time to time has the exact same symptoms you described and it then passes. IMO I'd delay giving her the meds....she may not need them.
> I am so happy to hear she is well:thumbsup:
> Jenna


I love her so much just the thought of something wrong with her breaks my heart, I feel so helpless



bellaratamaltese said:


> oh my gosh! You must have been so scared! So glad she is ok, but how terrifying for you. *hugs*


Stacy I haven't been that scared in years, I felt so helpless



mary-anderson said:


> Oh Paula I'm sorry sorry Matilda was not feeling weel. I wish I had some advice about the meds but don't.:blink: I will be praying for your little baby girl. Make sure you give her a hug for me.


thank you Mary for your prayers, we need them



yeagerbum said:


> :grouphug:
> What a scary experience...I'm so glad that Matilda is okay!! I was so relieved when I read that she will be fine...will definitely keep her in my thoughts!! Feel better soon, your little girl is going to be okay :grouphug:


she's still having the same issues today, there just not lasting as long as yesterday, thank you for caring


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Paula - how scary! I am so glad she will be OK. I used chlorpheniramine maleate this past summer with Sweetness because her allergies were out of control. It worked wonders for her. I stopped it after a few weeks and the sneezing and coughing came back so I left her on it until we had a hard freeze and then took her off for the winter.
> 
> I don't remember the dosage but can go find it if you need - all I know is it really worked well as a maintenance drug for her.
> 
> ...


I don't feel comfortable to give her the meds yet, she has a stuffy nose and from time to time still does the reverse sneezing sound.
I will give her the meds if it continues later today



Johita said:


> Oh dear Paula! I'm so sorry you went through such a scary experience. But I'm glad that our Matilda is going to be fine and will keep her in my prayers. Aolani once had similar symptoms though they weren't as sudden as Matilda's, but his vet at the time gave him something called clavamoc which I gave him twice a day for 10 days and his weezing and stuffy nose went away. I hope and pray that Matilda is 100% better soon.


I will give her the meds if she needs them today, she had me up twice last night, and she had the weezing this morning, I just am afraid she might have some kind of reaction to the meds.


puppy lover said:


> Prayers for your precious Matilda:heart:


Thank you for your prayers we need them



Terry36 said:


> O Paula what a scare! I know how you feel; it's such a helpless feeling to be at the mercy of others to help our babies feel better. I will definately keep you and Matilda in my prayers. HUGS


It was so hard when they grabbed her from my arms and took her back to a room without me. Thank you so much for your prayers we need them, and I hug you back



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> So sorry to hear about your ordeal, Paula. I know how special Matilda is to you, and it must have been very scary. I'm sorry you felt so alone - you're not anymore, you've shared it with us and you know we love you.


Linda I know you feel the same way about precious Bonnie, they are our babies, I did feel alone, I needed my husbands arms around me at that time. I knew I could come to my family here and you would all wrap your arms around me, it's so comforting. I love you



edelweiss said:


> Paula, I am so happy you came back to the RV at the exact time you did---amazing grace!:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:
> Thank God she is okay. I know how scary an allergic reaction can be---been there, done that!
> Maybe something new is blooming, dropping, etc. in your area? Allergies are so difficult to diagnose.
> Sending up prayers for wisdom for you.
> Love and peace to you.:wub:


I don't see anything in bloom here at the park but it could be something like that, yes God has his hand on each of us, his timing was perfect. Amazing Grace for sure



uniquelovdolce said:


> how scary ! i will def be praying for matilda ! as a sufferer of allergies i can only imagine how uncomfortable she was.. gv her a big kissy from me..


Thank you for your prayers, we need them, I hope it is allergies



Silkmalteselover said:


> Paula I agree with Sandi.... AMAZING GRACE that you came back to your RV when you did... BIG HUGS to you and your babies... :sLo_grouphug3:


I agree, God has his hand on us, he know's how my heart would break if I wasn't with Matilda



michellerobison said:


> OMG what a scare! I'm glad she's ok now! Poor little fluff and you too, I would have been scared to death.


I haven't been that scared in sometime



Katkoota said:


> Oh I am so very sorry to read this about darling Matilda. But really happy to read that she is fine now - I can imagine how scared you were (hugs) ...praying that reverse sneezing doesn't happen that long anymore for her.
> 
> Hugs
> Kat
> ...


Kat, I was sooooo scared, she acted like she couldn't get air, and she would look up at me like to say help me mom, and I couldn't help her. She still has the stuffy nose and the weezing sounds


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How scary for you...I am just so glad that Matilda is going to be ok :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Paula, I am hoping your sweet girl is on the mend. So scarry when thay are sick. {{{HUGS}}}


she is still having some issues, I was up twice with her last night, I haven't given her the meds yet hugs back to you



silverhaven said:


> That must have been awful. I would have been in a terrible state too  thank goodness it turned out to be allergy. I guess you are going to have to watch out and see if you can find out what the cause is. Poor baby. Give her hugs and kisses from me and Lola too.


I just don't know if it is a allergy, she has never had this problem before. Oh yes I am watching that girl closely. I don't want to ever go through that again



angel's mom said:


> I'm just now seeing this Paula. I know you were scared to death. Hopefully that was a one time event and will never happen again. Bless your heart. Hugs


I sure hope so Lynn my heart can't take going through this



allheart said:


> Paula, I am so sorry. Oh what a scare. I don't know about the meds, but when Leo had a mild upper respitory infection, The vet told us to run the shower with hot water, close the door, so it steams up, wait till it is almost sauna like, and then bring sweet Matilda in with you, place her on your lap, for about 15 minutes, and slightly tap on the rib cage. I did this 3x a day with Leo. It clears up any muscus that may be there. Not sure if that is what Matilda has, but it sounds similar to what Leo did, although not that extreme, so he didn't need any meds. Sending prayers. Ask your vet about the hot steamy showers, it really did help Leo.


how did you know it was a upper respitory infection, how did he act, I am in a RV and it's almost impossible to let the water run that long. I wish I was home and with my vet, I would have more peace of mind. I haven't given her the meds yet 


Bailey&Me said:


> What a horrible and scary thing to happen, Paula! I'm so sorry!! I'm glad that Matilda is doing better now.


Matilda still is having the issues, but not as long as yesterdays. Thank you for caring



Alexa said:


> I'm so sad to hear and read that about your little girl Matilda, dear Paula!
> 
> What a shock and awful experience that must have been for you! Good to hear she's doing better now!
> 
> ...


She is still having problems, but not as bad, I'm watching her closely, I just haven't felt comfortable to give her the meds yet



Maglily said:


> I'm so happy to hear she's ok, that was scary.


I haven't been that scared in a long time



priyasutty said:


> How is Matilda now? I am glad you reached at
> the right time for her.
> She's still having problems with her stuffy nose and wheezing from time to time, God has his arms around her for sure
> 
> Prayers,





mom2bijou said:


> OH MY Paula!!!! How scary. I know how much you love Matilda. My heart got heavy reading that she is on loan from God. Dont' worry....he's not taking her from you anytime soon. I"m so sorry this happened but you did the right thing by bringing her right to the vet. I hope this never happens again and she'll be ok. Big hugs to you my friend....and of course lots of prayers for our Matilda girl.


I do believe we are here for a time just on loan, when God wants us back he takes us, it makes life easier for me that way. she is still having some issues, I'm watching her closely



lori said:


> Paula, I was reading your post as fast as my eyes could because I was so scared to see if she was ok. Whew!! What a scary thing to happen but I am so glad that she is ok now. Poor baby. These little fluffs are our heart and soul and to see them sick or hurting is just heartbreaking. Please give her kisses from me!!


I know I was so scared. These babies mean everything to us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking in to see how your Mathilda is doing now? Sending hugs to you too! We suffer when they do, for sure---regardless of how deep our faith is! 
Did your vet do an ex-ray of the trachea? My Bitzi had collapsed trachea as she got older & it was hard to diagnoze without the ex-ray. There are meds that would definitely help that---how old is she. This is NOT a diagnosis---only a thought since M hasn't had allergies before this it might be worth a check-out?
Keep us posted as we will be there with you in spirit.
hugs


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> she is still having some issues, I was up twice with her last night, I haven't given her the meds yet hugs back to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I didn't know you were not home. Leo, started to reverse sneeze, and when he was sleeping, I could hear congestion. So we took him in. The vet set he had a mild upper respitory infection. You don't have to leave the shower on for 15 minutes, but just get the bathroom steamed up and then you can shut the water off. The vet didn't want to give any antibiotics, because we caught it early, and she wanted his own immune system to fight it off. But I don't know if that is what your sweet baby has. But I would try the steam showers if you are able to. Just till the bathroom is steamed up enough. It's like a vaporizer. Sending hugs and love and prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry Mathilda has been sick. I'll be praying for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Paula, I hope you and Matilda are feeling better today.
Please don't hesitate to call your vet if you have questions about the meds. That's what they went to school for and you pay them for that knowledge!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PreciousPrince said:


> Wow that's scary that it kept going on like that. I learned on here to put my hand over their nose to force them to breathe through their mouth to break the cycle and it works.
> I hope Matilda had a good night last night and it was just an isolated incident.


i did put my hand over her nose but it didn't help, we had a few more times when she acted conjested in the night and a couple today



uniquelovdolce said:


> how is matilda this morning ? i hope she is better !


she's doing better today just a couple times today


aprilb said:


> Paula, the medication is an antihistamine and is given to dogs as well as people. It can be bought OTC. There are several antihistamines that can be given, if you are not comfortable with this one. I had the same problem with my Lily. It was very scary and I rushed her to the vet, too. It seemed as though she was choking or couldn't get her breath and it just went on and on. My vet said that some dogs can have severe reverse sneezing episodes and she put my Lily on Children's Benadryl twice a day and it worked. This happened in the spring when we had a lot of pollen, and this may have triggered it. Her nose was stuffy, too and the vet said she had post nasal drip. She hasn't had another episode since then, but I do keep the Benadryl on hand, just in case. Matilda will be okay.:grouphug: I'm sorry you had such a scare. I know how it feels..:grouphug:


I'm sorry that happened to Lily, it scares the life out of you. i think i will try the pills for a couple days, if they don't work i will get Children's benadryl. I'm so glad Lily is better  


Snowbody said:


> Paula - how is Ms. Matilda doing this morning? I'm assuming you're all worn out after the stress of yesterday. Sending love and prayers. :wub:


You know Sue I have been thinking about your earlier post, I did buy some new treats on Sat. they are called Loving Pets gourmet biscuit wraps all natural premium chicken breats with sweet potatp biscuit, the girls love them, B&B didn't have any issues but i am wondering if maybe Matilda does have allegry to them. I'm not giving them to her and I will see if she gets better. I am tired but ok, thank you sue for your prayers and love 



Danni said:


> Oh my goodness glad your baby is doing better. Your sweet girl is going to be fine


I need to hear that thank you for caring



Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula -- I'm just seeing this today. I just want to reach out and give you a gigantic hug.:grouphug::grouphug: I know how upset you must have been as I completely understand your special, special bond with her.
> 
> Thank God that she is OK and that it wasn't major -- and thank God that you were there to help her. rayer:rayer:
> 
> ...


I need your hug Lynn, it scared me so bad, Matilda has always had bouts with reverse sneezing but this was something else. Thank you for your prayers we need them



suzimalteselover said:


> Oh Paula, I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry, how frightening for you and Matilda. Reverse sneezing is so scary. I hope the meds help her, and that she doesn't have any future episodes. Hugs to you both! How is she doing today?


I will try the meds later today if she needs them, I'm always scared to give her something, this is a new vet and she didn't ask anything about Matilda's background. I love your hug


Orla said:


> Oh Paula, how scary! I am so glad she is okay! :grouphug:
> I know you must have been terrified - these little dogs mean the world to us!
> 
> I don't know if you remember but something similar happened Milo over a year ago - it was a Sunday night and he wouldn't stop reverse sneezing - it was so bad it was like he was having fits! I called the emergency vet (weird thing was that he was driving 3 minutes away from my house!). Anyway, we ended up going to the vets office and he gave him 2 shots and some medicine to take at home- all was well in the end


It does scare you especially when they look so scared. I'm glad Milo is doing well, hopefully we can get Matilda back to normal



Crystal&Zoe said:


> How is Matilda today? And how are you? I can't even imagine how scary that was but agree with a couple others here that I don't think it simply coincidence that you got back to the RV when you did. Amazing grace is so right! So I know He is looking out for you and precious Matilda.
> 
> I'm not familiar with this med but like a few others mentioned, Zoe this past spring was having something similar but only much MUCH milder. My vet said she really prefers Children's Claritin for pollen type of allergies, which she said she was seeing TONS of at that time. I only had to give it to Zoe for a few days and she didn't have any more episodes thankfully.
> 
> Hugs to you and precious Matilda. :grouphug:


Oh yes, if it wasn't for God giving me peace I wouldn't beable to have handled the whole thing. I will give Matilda a pill if she starts that wheezing again. I love the hugs, I need them


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

missiek said:


> Paula, i sent a PM but also wanted to check in on you here. It worries me that you haven't been on today. I love you my sister and I am worried about you and precious Matlida.
> 
> Please let us know you both are alright!
> 
> ...





jodublin said:


> OH PAULA ..so sorry i missed this ..poor little matilda .hopefully your both over the scare and are well xoxo


  thank you Jo, she's doing better this afternoon



donnad said:


> How scary for you...I am just so glad that Matilda is going to be ok :grouphug:


it scared the life out of me, I hope we never have to go through that ever again, I felt so helpless



edelweiss said:


> Just checking in to see how your Mathilda is doing now? Sending hugs to you too! We suffer when they do, for sure---regardless of how deep our faith is!
> Did your vet do an ex-ray of the trachea? My Bitzi had collapsed trachea as she got older & it was hard to diagnoze without the ex-ray. There are meds that would definitely help that---how old is she. This is NOT a diagnosis---only a thought since M hasn't had allergies before this it might be worth a check-out?
> Keep us posted as we will be there with you in spirit.
> hugs


no, we are in Az for the winter a new vet, I wasn't very happy with her, she never once ask about Matilda's medical history, that's why I am abit fearful to give her a pill, I will if she has another attack like that one. I feel all of you in Spirit with me it relaxs me



allheart said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't know you were not home. Leo, started to reverse sneeze, and when he was sleeping, I could hear congestion. So we took him in. The vet set he had a mild upper respitory infection. You don't have to leave the shower on for 15 minutes, but just get the bathroom steamed up and then you can shut the water off. The vet didn't want to give any antibiotics, because we caught it early, and she wanted his own immune system to fight it off. But I don't know if that is what your sweet baby has. But I would try the steam showers if you are able to. Just till the bathroom is steamed up enough. It's like a vaporizer. Sending hugs and love and prayers.


I might try that if she has another attack. thanks for your help



revakb2 said:


> I am so sorry Mathilda has been sick. I'll be praying for a quick and complete recovery.


Thank you for your prayers them mean so much to me



bonsmom said:


> Paula, I hope you and Matilda are feeling better today.
> Please don't hesitate to call your vet if you have questions about the meds. That's what they went to school for and you pay them for that knowledge![/QUOT
> 
> we are in AZ had to use a new vet, but I won't hesitate to call them , I just wasn't sure I trusted this vet


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . and I think you should gently tell your DH what his lovely wife needs in times such as these! :smhelp::smhelp: Men are a bit unable to understand unless we make it REALLY plain. :yes: I am sure he was just as scared as you were and probably wasn't reacting fast enough---or at least I think my husband would have been in shock too! :new_shocked::new_shocked: 
Sending lots of love your way today!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> . . . and I think you should gently tell your DH what his lovely wife needs in times such as these! :smhelp::smhelp: Men are a bit unable to understand unless we make it REALLY plain. :yes: I am sure he was just as scared as you were and probably wasn't reacting fast enough---or at least I think my husband would have been in shock too! :new_shocked::new_shocked:
> Sending lots of love your way today!:wub:


 

good point, I know he was scared, but sometimes a hug would help. I know he loves Matilda too


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Just checking in. Glad to see she is doing better this afternoon. I got scared when you were saying wheezing and reverse sneezing etc. I am hoping it is just a sudden allergy rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Paula! I am so sorry that poor Matilda gave you such a scare!! So, it's an allergy? .....but you don't know what caused it? I hope it doesn't happen again. Could it be something in the mobile home? food? did you bring anything new into your living area?

That's got to be so scary. :w00t: 

You need a bunch of hugs......I'm getting in line.....:grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

_Just now reading this,how scary.Glad to hear she is doing better today and will continue to do so.:grouphug::grouphug:_


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

ooh it must have been sooo nerve wracking :smcry:we hope matilda and your family never have to go through this again...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have used that med for dee dee before with allergies and there were no problems with it. The only thing with anti-histamines is if they act hyper then you do not want to give it to them but some get sedated which is ok. 

How scary  so sorry you went through that.

sounds like allergy attack as arizona and california are horrible for allergies  we live in california and dd has horrible allergies but she does not get reverse sneeze too much thank goodness.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> Just checking in. Glad to see she is doing better this afternoon. I got scared when you were saying wheezing and reverse sneezing etc. I am hoping it is just a sudden allergy rayer:


 i hope it's a allegery also, thanks for the prayers they mean so much to me



The A Team said:


> Oh Paula! I am so sorry that poor Matilda gave you such a scare!! So, it's an allergy? .....but you don't know what caused it? I hope it doesn't happen again. Could it be something in the mobile home? food? did you bring anything new into your living area?
> 
> That's got to be so scary. :w00t:
> 
> ...


thanks for your hugs



chichi said:


> _Just now reading this,how scary.Glad to hear she is doing better today and will continue to do so.:grouphug::grouphug:_


she is doing better this evening



MaxnMinnie said:


> ooh it must have been sooo nerve wracking :smcry:we hope matilda and your family never have to go through this again...


Thank you, I pray know one has to go through what I did yesterday


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG, I just now saw this. I'm so sorry you and Matilda had such a scare! You are such a loving Mommie, Matilda is lucky to have you. You did the right thing and I'm sure she is fine now. I've given Benadryl to Frosty--it is also an antihistamine. I wouldn't never give it on a regular basis, just if needed. I'm so glad all is well now! ((hugs)) :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

How is precious Matilda doing today? (((Hugs)))


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

We're thinking of you! Hope all is well today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying: Matilda isn't doing any better:crying: I was up with her most of the night, today she has the stuffy nose, the weezing and now a deep cough:crying: I can tell she's not feeling well, she hasn't even been around her ball:huh:, and you all know how Matilda sleeps with her ballie, she is eating but lays around on our laps or in her bed, Matilda is never sick,I called the vet this afternoon, I am very concerned about the cough, they can't see her until the 17th of Jan.:blink: I wasn't very nice to them, I told them my baby could die before then:blush: and I also told them that the vet had ask me to let them know if the meds were working, and they can't get me in till then?? She again told me the next opening was the 17th, I lost it I told her I would never walk into their vet office again:angry:
I am trying to get another vet from a different office to see her, I'm waiting for them to call me back. we have so many snowbirds here, you can't get in to a doctor or a vet. Please pray my Matilda will get better. I'm so worried and feel so helpless and I feel like such a terrible mommy


I just got a phone call from the new vet, Matilda has a appointment tomorrow morning at 10:00AM, I took B&B and Matilda to get groomed last week, now they are wondering if she might have kennel cough, oh my gosh I hope not


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm sorry matilda isn't feeling any better  is kennel cough same as upper respiratory infection? matilda's symptoms sound similar to when minnie had an upper respiratory infection
i can't believe your old vet couldn't fit you in until so late..! hope there is good news tomorrow


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :crying: Matilda isn't doing any better:crying: I was up with her most of the night, today she has the stuffy nose, the weezing and now a deep cough:crying: I can tell she's not feeling well, she hasn't even been around her ball:huh:, and you all know how Matilda sleeps with her ballie, she is eating but lays around on our laps or in her bed, Matilda is never sick,I called the vet this afternoon, I am very concerned about the cough, they can't see her until the 17th of Jan.:blink: I wasn't very nice to them, I told them my baby could die before then:blush: and I also told them that the vet had ask me to let them know if the meds were working, and they can't get me in till then?? She again told me the next opening was the 17th, I lost it I told her I would never walk into their vet office again:angry:
> I am trying to get another vet from a different office to see her, I'm waiting for them to call me back. we have so many snowbirds here, you can't get in to a doctor or a vet. Please pray my Matilda will get better. I'm so worried and feel so helpless and I feel like such a terrible mommy
> 
> 
> I just got a phone call from the new vet, Matilda has a appointment tomorrow morning at 10:00AM, I took B&B and Matilda to get groomed last week, now they are wondering if she might have kennel cough, oh my gosh I hope not


Honestly, if you can do the steam showers. It's not to stop an reverse sneeze attack, but to help clear up the congestion. I would try this tonight if you can, just to provide some relief. I know it's scarey, but your baby will be okay.
Sending you a PM as well. Hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I am just reading this. First of all, you are the best Mommy! I wish I could be there with you to give you hugs in person. :grouphug: 

I'm so glad you got an appointment for tomorrow. But, I'm sure it will be a long night for you anyway. We all know what it's like for us when our precious fluff babies are not feeling well. 

Just a thought ... but, can you speak directly to the vet who wanted you to call back about the meds Matilda is taking? If it were me, and Matilda had been seeing the same vet for some time ... I would want them to know why I made an appointment with another vet. Our vet, and any of the vets in the office, would fit Snowball, or any other pet in for an appointment if he was already on medication and not feeling well. I was just wondering if it was a new receptionist who might not have realized Matilda was already in for an appointment and under treatment.

Anyway, I don't blame you for speaking up and making an apointment with another vet ... because you are right that Matilda could get worse without a follow-up appointment sooner than January 17th.

I will say a special prayer for Matilda, Paula. And, I will say more tonight.

Heavenly Father, I pray that Matilda will be feeling better soon. I pray that the medications will help relieve her discomfort from the stuffy nose, coughing, and wheezing. Please help Matilda feel better soon so that she will again want to romp and play with her little ball that she loves so much. And, please, God, give comfort to Matilda's Mommy ... please let her know that Matilda is going to get better. Thank you with all my heart. 

Paula, sending you and Matilda love and hugs. :heart::smootch::wub:


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

I took mine to the groomers a few years ago and several days later he developed the same symptoms. At first I thought it was reverse sneezing, but then it turned to a deep cough. Jackson felt terrible and sounded terrible for a few days. I would get up every few hours during the night to check on him. When the vet said kennel cough I told her no way is that possible he has had the kennel cough vaccine. She said sometimes it is still possible to get kennel cough when vaccinated. I also found out that the groomers were running an animal rescue out of the same building. They were not using proper screening and quarantining methods when bringing in stay dogs!!! They would put the dogs waiting to be groomed in the same room with the new rescues. It was a rough few days but he bounced back quickly. I hope you pup feels better soon


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow all these sickies. i am praying for matilda to feel better soon, n i agree the steam from the shower might help w the congestion i do that for my asthmatic kids. please paula dont feel like a bad moomy u hv not done anything wrong , we r all praying for matilda.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Paula, I am just now seeing this.........I am so glad you got an appt. in the morning. I hope she is going to be okay. I know you are worried. What is wrong with your doctor's office that they would make you wait so long??? Please keep us informed........You are a GOOD Mommy!!!!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MaxnMinnie said:


> i'm sorry matilda isn't feeling any better  is kennel cough same as upper respiratory infection? matilda's symptoms sound similar to when minnie had an upper respiratory infection
> i can't believe your old vet couldn't fit you in until so late..! hope there is good news tomorrow


I really don't know anything about kennel cough, we are wintering in AZ, we know how hard it is to get a vet here, especially in Jan and Feb, we took B&B to the vet here in Nov and was put as a regular, so we wouldn't have to go through all this. I just don't understand 



allheart said:


> Honestly, if you can do the steam showers. It's not to stop an reverse sneeze attack, but to help clear up the congestion. I would try this tonight if you can, just to provide some relief. I know it's scarey, but your baby will be okay.
> Sending you a PM as well. Hugs.


I receieved your pm I will do the shower at 6:00 and again before I go to bed



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, I am just reading this. First of all, you are the best Mommy! I wish I could be there with you to give you hugs in person. :grouphug:
> 
> I'm so glad you got an appointment for tomorrow. But, I'm sure it will be a long night for you anyway. We all know what it's like for us when our precious fluff babies are not feeling well.
> 
> ...


Do you know how much I apprieate your precious prayer, it brought tears to me, thank you Marie. I do know God will take care of Matilda but am so tired and feel so helpless. We are wintering in AZ, so hard to get in to see a vet in Jan and Feb with all the snowbirds here, we knew this and had made arrangements in Nov so we were a regular, i just don't understand all this



uniquelovdolce said:


> oh wow all these sickies. i am praying for matilda to feel better soon, n i agree the steam from the shower might help w the congestion i do that for my asthmatic kids. please paula dont feel like a bad moomy u hv not done anything wrong , we r all praying for matilda.


we do have alot of sick babies right now I know your baby is ill also. Prayers going up for all our babies, i am doing the steam this afternoon



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Paula, I am just now seeing this.........I am so glad you got an appt. in the morning. I hope she is going to be okay. I know you are worried. What is wrong with your doctor's office that they would make you wait so long??? Please keep us informed........You are a GOOD Mommy!!!!:wub:


sometimes I hate being a snowbird, when something like this happens you are treated so rude. I wish we were home right now. I trust my vet alot more then a new one that doesn't know her medical history


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, Paula, I didn't realize this was going on. I posted early in the thread and thought Matilda was OK! And how horrible of that vet's office saying the 17th!! I bet the vets weren't even aware that their staff was so stupid as to tell you that. Around here if there are no appointments they will just say come in and wait and they'll work us in. I hope the new vet will get to the bottom of what is wrong.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh honey I cannot believe how rude the staff was in telling you their first opening was the 17th of January:blink: Good for you for seeking a different vet !
My malt got her ear infection from the groomers....it is very possible she may have caught something from the groomers.
I am praying for your girl !!!!!
Jenna


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Paula I hope tonite is a much more comfortable for you and Matilda, praying that she is better soon. It's good to know you are going to the vet tomorrow, I'm sorry thou...for some reason I thought she was better and didn't check your thread again until now.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh Paula, i'm so sorry Matilda is going through this, i'm so glad you were able to get an appointment sooner, keeping you and Matilda in my thoughts and prayers, hugs:grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Matilda is not her normal self either? Yikes!!!! Those attacks are terrifying when they happen- can only imagine if they don't stop...you must have just about died. Thank heavens she pulled through it but so sorry it sounds like it's progressing. Your original vet should be ashamed not to see her right away after the first incident...so glad you are going somewhere else. Hopefully, they'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm heartbroken to hear that Matilda still isn't feeling well and am shocked to hear that the vet would suggest an appointment in a week. :w00t: So unacceptable. If you really like the vet you are going to, the only thing that might have helped is if you tried the vet tonight, via his/her answering service where they page a vet and you bypass receptionists. It's up to you but that's what I've done when I want to speak directly to a doctor. No matter what, at least you have a vet appointment tomorrow. 

It does sound a lot like asthmatic or respiratory issues with wheezing. I agree about the shower. I used to do that with my DS when he had respiratory/asthma issues. I remember running to docs with my son in my arms, much as you did with Matilda and having him rushed in, leaving me behind in the waiting room and they brought us in later. They would set him up on a nebulizer for asthma and use steroids to settle down the inflammation in his lungs. It's so hard but I knew he was in good hands. 

Paula - you and your husband are such amazing parents. You got Matilda to the doctor right away and I know you don't have a moments rest while Matilda's this way. We are all praying that Matilda will be alright. We love you and your two little girls so much. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Heavenly Father, we know you created humans and animals and love and care for us both. You know when a sparrow falls. You prompted Paula to go home when she did so she could help Matilda. So I know You are in control and hold Matilda in the palm of Your hand. I ask that you heal little Matilda's body, that all swelling and congestion would be gone and her air way, nasal passages and chest be clear. I ask that any infection would be gone and that Matilda's health would be restored.

I ask Father that you hold Paula in Your comforting arms tonight so that her mind and body would be at peace and she would be able to sleep so that she herself does not become ill.

I thank you Father in advance for the healing miracle you are performing in Matilda and I thank you for comforting Paula. I praise You that you love and care for us and that You have allowed us the joy and pleasure of these precious little creatures that You brought into our lives. 

We pray this in Your precious name. Amen.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Paula,

I didn't even realize that Matilda was still sick! I will keep all of you in my prayers. I hope that you have a good night and please let us know how the appointment tomorrow goes.

Sending hugs and prayers.
Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, I'm so sorry that I'm just getting back here to check in on Matilda......and what??? She's not better???? What's going on?? I'm so sorry, this isn't fun, is it... Every time I think Ava is getting better, she lays down and sleeps again....how am i supposed to know if she's feeling better or not??

I'm praying that Matilda starts feeling better. And if your vet isn't good, I hope you can find another one that you like better. I can't even imagine being away when the "kids" get sick! Love you girlfriend.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - I'm so sorry little Matilda isn't better tonight. I'm glad you were able to get into the vet in the morning - let us know what he says. Hugs to both of you and prayers for a restful night.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Am so happy Matilda is doing better. Ollie sends her hugs and kisses.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so I was able to do a small steam room, it's really hard in a RV,I kept her in there with me for 10 minutes, now she's coughing more, did I do something wrong:smcry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> so I was able to do a small steam room, it's really hard in a RV,I kept her in there with me for 10 minutes, now she's coughing more, did I do something wrong:smcry:


I don't think so. A lot of times they will cough more to get the mucous out that gets loosened up. Usually when they get out into the regular air in the room they'll get better and won't cough so much. At least it's that way with little kids.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> so I was able to do a small steam room, it's really hard in a RV,I kept her in there with me for 10 minutes, now she's coughing more, did I do something wrong:smcry:


 
Oh sweetheart no. I have asthma, and when I was sitting in the steam showers, it made me cough more, but after getting into regular air, it cleared up. 

The steam helps loosen mucus from the nasal cavity and bronchial tubes aiding with air intake. 
​How is she now ?

And make sure she is drinking well after the treatment.

Hugs, and I pray so hard she gets better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> so I was able to do a small steam room, it's really hard in a RV,I kept her in there with me for 10 minutes, now she's coughing more, did I do something wrong:smcry:





Snowbody said:


> I don't think so. A lot of times they will cough more to get the mucous out that gets loosened up. Usually when they get out into the regular air in the room they'll get better and won't cough so much. At least it's that way with little kids.


I don't know if dogs do the same as humans, but in humans the steam loosens all the mucous and congestion so we CAN cough and get it out. I hope it's the same for dogs. Does she seem to be able to breath ok?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I don't know if dogs do the same as humans, but in humans the steam loosens all the mucous and congestion so we CAN cough and get it out. I hope it's the same for dogs. Does she seem to be able to breath ok?


That's why my vet had me do it with Leo both times when he got sick.

Sending many prayers.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think if shes coughing its because the mucous is loosening.. im praying for ur baby to feel better . pls let us know


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Paula sending hugs to you and your husband. Matilda is a very sweet girl and she is lucky to have such caring parents. 

I'm praying she feels better soon and that you guys can get some much needed rest.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hoping Matilda has a restful night tonight and that she is in good health in the morning.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Continued prayers for you and Matilda. It seems from what everyone else is sayign that her coughing as a result of the steam is a good thing and I am hoping that they are right and that Matilda will be better soon.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry Matilda is not feeling better! Please know she is in my thoughts and prayers(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Paula - I'm so sorry little Matilda isn't better tonight. I'm glad you were able to get into the vet in the morning - let us know what he says. Hugs to both of you and prayers for a restful night.


 
I so apprieate your prayers and hugs this has been very stressfull


munchkn8835 said:


> Am so happy Matilda is doing better. Ollie sends her hugs and kisses.


Matilda sends hugs and kisses back



Snowbody said:


> I don't think so. A lot of times they will cough more to get the mucous out that gets loosened up. Usually when they get out into the regular air in the room they'll get better and won't cough so much. At least it's that way with little kids.


Sheis still coughing but not as much, we video taped the cough for the vet



allheart said:


> Oh sweetheart no. I have asthma, and when I was sitting in the steam showers, it made me cough more, but after getting into regular air, it cleared up.
> 
> The steam helps loosen mucus from the nasal cavity and bronchial tubes aiding with air intake. ​
> 
> ...


I had no idea dogs could have such a cough, we have taped the cough for the vet tomorrow just in case she doesn't cough there. Thank you for your prayers they mean so much to me



Crystal&Zoe said:


> I don't know if dogs do the same as humans, but in humans the steam loosens all the mucous and congestion so we CAN cough and get it out. I hope it's the same for dogs. Does she seem to be able to breath ok?


yes she is breathing ok, but has a wheezing stuffy nose and cough



allheart said:


> That's why my vet had me do it with Leo both times when he got sick.
> 
> Sending many prayers.


I will do the steam again tomorrow morning, I so need your prayers



uniquelovdolce said:


> i think if shes coughing its because the mucous is loosening.. im praying for ur baby to feel better . pls let us know


Liza I hope this goes away, it scares me, I so need your prayers, how's Dolce doing tonight



Terry36 said:


> Paula sending hugs to you and your husband. Matilda is a very sweet girl and she is lucky to have such caring parents.
> gosh I thought after raising my kids I wouldn't have to go through this again, thank you for caring, I needed that hug
> 
> I'm praying she feels better soon and that you guys can get some much needed rest.


I start to cry when I think of how many are praying for us, thank you



poochie2 said:


> Hoping Matilda has a restful night tonight and that she is in good health in the morning.


I so hope she's better in the morning and we have a good nights rest. Thank you


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Johita said:


> Continued prayers for you and Matilda. It seems from what everyone else is sayign that her coughing as a result of the steam is a good thing and I am hoping that they are right and that Matilda will be better soon.


I know I wouldn't feel as peaceful as I do if it wasn't for the prayers, Thank you so much



HaleysMom said:


> Sorry Matilda is not feeling better! Please know she is in my thoughts and prayers(((Big Hugs)))


Thank you for your prayers I cherish them, I needed that big hug


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula, i'm keeping Matilda in my prayers, i hope that she starts to feel better soon. Please give her kisses from me and hugs for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> Paula, i'm keeping Matilda in my prayers, i hope that she starts to feel better soon. Please give her kisses from me and hugs for you.


Thank you Debbie, I cherish every prayer, I am also praying for Gus, hugs to you my friend


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Paula, you and Matilda are in my heart. Wonderful you taped her cough. Good for you. The vet can also manipulate the throat, to see what kind of cough, so it's extra good that you taped it.

Paula, may God continue to shine on you and Matilda, and just know all of us are with you. I mean that with all my heart.

Good luck at the vets today. I think you will get alot of good answers and soon enough Matilda will be on the road to recovery.

Let your vet know that you did a steam shower and see what they say. I just was and am hoping with all my heart, that my similiar experience, could help you in some way, and want what is best for Matilda.

I'm so glad you are seeing a new vet today. We all will be thinking of you.

Many blessings,
Christine


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hoping matilda woke up better today . please let us know as soon as u can , dolce is doing better and he said to tell matilda he sends her alot of get well puppy licks.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Paula, how is Matilda today?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - how is Matilda today? Am anxiously awaiting your return from the vet this morning...I guess afternoon my time. Sending prayers for your sweet Matilda. rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

How's Matilda doing today? I will be waiting to hear an update.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Paula, I am also checking in on Matilda. Hope shes doing better. I cant believe there are so many sick pups on SM at the same time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda and I slept for the first time in three days, she did have one attack for a few minutes in the night, her nose is so stuffed, and she has a terrible cough and wheezing sound, but the good thing is she eats, drinks water and even had her ball in bed with her last night. I will update after the vet appointment. I love you all


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i hope your vet appt goes well  poor baby kennel cough is an easy treatment of antibiotics if this is what is causing it. So sorry you are going through this. Kennel cough is contagious as well so keep an eye on the other two if this is what it is. 

Do your dogs get bordatella vaccines intranasal or shot?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Matilda and I slept for the first time in three days, she did have one attack for a few minutes in the night, her nose is so stuffed, and she has a terrible cough and wheezing sound, but the good thing is she eats, drinks water and even had her ball in bed with her last night. I will update after the vet appointment. I love you all


What a relief Paula. I'm anxious to hear what this vet says. Don't forget to take the video and also mention about the groomer. Maybe the steaming did help and she's getting the mucous out. Good luck. :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank god she seems to be doing better , hoping to hear even better news after the vet appt .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw now that IS a good sign that Matilda had her ballie in bed with her last night. I'm anxious to hear how your vet appt goes. Love and hugs to you both.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This sounds more like kennel cough to me.... I hope not. Poor 'tilda. Poor you...:grouphug: Her, ball, eating, and drinking are all good signs:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just got back from the vets, what a difference this vet is and her office staff is wonderful. Dr. Tracy checked everything on Matilda, I mean from the front to the back,:w00t: Matilda didn't care she feels so lousy. I told Dr. Tracy we had the girls groomed a week ago and about the other vet, and shared with her about steaming the bathroom and keeping Matilda there with me for 10 minutes, she said that was great. Ok here's what's going on with Matilda
She has kennel cough, but not as bad as it could be because she had her shots before we left home. Dr. Tracy put her on a cough syrup every 4 hours or as needed and Amoxicillin every twelve hours, she said it was most likely at the groomers where Matilda got it. If Matilda doesn't improve within 48 hours she wants to see her again. Matilda doesn't have a temp that is a good sign and she is eating and drinking, wouldn't you know she didn't cough, wheeze or make her stuffy nose sound the whole time we were there, and we forgot the video:angry: but Dr. Tracy knew what was wrong by what I shared.

My husband noticed this morning on his walk with B&B that she had a cough and the reverse sneeze, which she never has, so we had Dr. Tracy checked her out also, she is on the same meds, but less cough syrup.
Dr. tracy was very concerned because B&B has a growth on her eye, she wanted to know how long she had it, she has had the growth as long as we have had her, she also said B&B's lymph nodes (spelling) were swollen in her throat, (Matilda's were fine )she wants to see B&B in 12 days, she's worried this might be something else, and wants to keep a eye on her. My dear husband got tears in his eyes thinking something could be wrong with his B&B. So please pray B&B will be ok
I feel so much better, we really like and trust this vet, she is so kind and gentle and knowledgeable. I thank God that they were able to squeeze my girls in for the appointment, I give credit to my friend her at the park she goes to them and begged them to see Matilda, like I said earlier it's almsot impossible to see a vet or a doctor here in Jan and Feb, beacuse of all the snowbirds.
A peace came over me yesterday and I knew it was because of all the prayers you have been praying for us, I can't thank each of you enough, I love you and mean it from the bottom of my heart. I will let you know how my girls are doing later tonight and will keep you updated.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Glad that your little girl has been diagnosed and is on the road to recovery. Kisses from the Clan.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so glad you were able to see such a wonderful vet. Praise the Lord! I am glad that Matilda is on the road to recovery...although now I am worried about B&B!!!  I will pray for both of your darlings and hope that B&B doesn't have anything serious. 

YOu poor thing Paula...one thing after another.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a relief that you got some help! This vet sounds wonderful Paula. I know Matilda and B&B will get over the kennel cough really quickly now that they have the right meds. Now...prayers for sweet B&B and that growth and swollen lymph nodes.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula I'm so happy you found such a wonderful vet..I know when Libby had her cough it took a while for her to get over it. I just remember that awful loud honking cough coming out of my baby. I'll be praying for both of your babies. Give them hugs and kisses for me.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:grouphug: wonderful news about Matilda! I'm sure you are so relieved, and good wishes for B&B too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy to hear that we now know what is wrong with Matilda and she is on her way to recovery. I'm sorry to hear about B&B and hope that the swollen lymph node is nothing serious. Please give the girls kisses from me and hugs to you Paula.:smootch::hugging:I will continue to keep the girls in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I am so relieved that you got in to see this vet. The old "sometimes things happen for a reason" might just be operating here. Sounds like night and day from the other vet. Glad that there seems to be a diagnosis of kennel cough (one again some of the aunties hit the nail on the head:thumbsup and that it's treatable. Also glad she approved of the steam shower idea. I'm praying that all will be okay with B&B, but my what an observant vet considering you brought Matilda to her as the main Malt with an issue. See what happens. I think sometimes lymph nodes can just be swollen (at least in people) and then okay but i'm happy she is checking the girls out from stem to stern. I know that prayers (yours Paula are always so perfect and beautiful) from everyone are helping you and your girls and happy you have this whole family to lean on. All of you try to get some rest, please!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad to hear that Matilda has been diagnosed and is on the mend. I hope that B&B's problem is nothing serious. Glad that you can finally relax.

Hugs and prayers being sent your way.
Debbie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank goodness, you found this new vet and B&B are going to be alright with medication. I know you were so worried.......give them good loving care and before you know it, they will be fine. CeeCee had kennel cough when she was young before I got her and she is fine today.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, I'm glad to hear that this vet was so wonderful!! Having a trusted vet is worth its weight in gold for sure. I hope that Matilda and B&B will be recovered soon. I hope that B&B's issues end up being nothing to worry about.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so good to hear little Matilda is improving, hugs:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad Matilda is doing better! Now for B&B - prayers and good wishes!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:new_shocked: YIKES.. tonight I saw how many were posting on your thread and I hadn't looked at it since I first posted on it... :sorry: WOW what you have been through. I am so glad you finally found out what was going on.. Having an AVAILABLE vet is so so important... double dose hugs to you and your family...:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Paula I am so glad you found a wonderful Vet who was able to see and so lovingly care for your girls. I'm sorry it's Kennel cough but glad that it's treatable and not the full version. Hopefully the meds will kick in quickly! 

I hope you guys are able to get another good night of rest.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i could have sworn i responded this afternoon , thank god matilda is on her road to recovery , thats awesome that the vet was so caring n thorough .. im praying for both matilda n b&b


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy you found a wonderful, caring vet today  I am so happy to read this tonight and hope b&b is ok too  This is the part about having multiples that makes it so tough when they do not feel well and especially if more than one is not feeling well


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

So glad you found a great vet!! Please know that Matilda and B&B are in my thoughts and prayers!!((((Very Big Hugs))))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

missiek said:


> I am so glad you were able to see such a wonderful vet. Praise the Lord! I am glad that Matilda is on the road to recovery...although now I am worried about B&B!!!  I will pray for both of your darlings and hope that B&B doesn't have anything serious.
> 
> YOu poor thing Paula...one thing after another.


I'm not worried about B&B, I just think she will be ok, Matilda is feeling very sleppy tonight, hopefully the rest will help her, Kelly thank you for your prayers them mean the world to me



Crystal&Zoe said:


> What a relief that you got some help! This vet sounds wonderful Paula. I know Matilda and B&B will get over the kennel cough really quickly now that they have the right meds. Now...prayers for sweet B&B and that growth and swollen lymph nodes.


God lead us to DR.Tracy she has such a gentle spirit the girls weren't as scared, I do believe B&B will be ok, the vet was schocked when she found out B&B will be 12 in Feb. , keep your prayers coming



mary-anderson said:


> Paula I'm so happy you found such a wonderful vet..I know when Libby had her cough it took a while for her to get over it. I just remember that awful loud honking cough coming out of my baby. I'll be praying for both of your babies. Give them hugs and kisses for me.


thank you Mary, for your love and prayers, they mean so much to me. I have a great peace now, I know the Lord is carrying me.



Maglily said:


> :grouphug: wonderful news about Matilda! I'm sure you are so relieved, and good wishes for B&B too.


we are taking this a day at a time, I will be so happy when my girls are back to themselves




mysugarbears said:


> Happy to hear that we now know what is wrong with Matilda and she is on her way to recovery. I'm sorry to hear about B&B and hope that the swollen lymph node is nothing serious. Please give the girls kisses from me and hugs to you Paula.:smootch::hugging:I will continue to keep the girls in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


kisses given, I needed that hug, I just believe B&Bwill be ok, we all need your prayers



Snowbody said:


> Paula - I am so relieved that you got in to see this vet. The old "sometimes things happen for a reason" might just be operating here. Sounds like night and day from the other vet. Glad that there seems to be a diagnosis of kennel cough (one again some of the aunties hit the nail on the head:thumbsup and that it's treatable. Also glad she approved of the steam shower idea. I'm praying that all will be okay with B&B, but my what an observant vet considering you brought Matilda to her as the main Malt with an issue. See what happens. I think sometimes lymph nodes can just be swollen (at least in people) and then okay but i'm happy she is checking the girls out from stem to stern. I know that prayers (yours Paula are always so perfect and beautiful) from everyone are helping you and your girls and happy you have this whole family to lean on. All of you try to get some rest, please!!!


 
Sue this has been a trial for us but with each trial comes a deep growth in my faith, God has his hands on my girls, with all the love and prayers we are receiving we are resting and have peace of mind,God is here right beside me.



harrysmom said:


> So glad to hear that Matilda has been
> diagnosed and is on the mend. I hope that B&B's problem is nothing serious. Glad that you can finally relax.
> 
> I am relaxing tonight, I have a real peace in my heart, I believe B&B will be ok
> ...


Thank you for the hug, I cherish each prayer, your prayers keep me at peace



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Thank goodness, you found this new vet and B&B are going to be alright with medication. I know you were so worried.......give them good loving care and before you know it, they will be fine. CeeCee had kennel cough when she was young before I got her and she is fine today.:wub::wub::wub:


I have a wonderful friend that insisted with the vet to see Matilda, once in they ask if we would like B&B seen, she's a wonderful vet, I think she reminds me alot of how Dr, Jaimie would be. I feel God's hand working throuh all this. I believe B&B will be ok



k/c mom said:


> Paula, I'm glad to hear that this vet was so wonderful!! Having a trusted vet is worth its weight in gold for sure. I hope that Matilda and B&B will be recovered soon. I hope that B&B's issues end up being nothing to worry about.


I wore my self out worrying, it took me time to realize there is nothing I can do, my girls are in God's hands, I now have wonderful peace, I believe that has come from all the prayers from here. B&B will be ok



mfa said:


> so good to hear little Matilda is improving, hugs:grouphug:


 hugs to you also, thanks for caring


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HaleysMom said:


> So glad you found a great vet!! Please know that Matilda and B&B are in my thoughts and prayers!!((((Very Big Hugs))))


thank you for your prcious prayers I have a real peace right now, and I love the hugs makes me tear up thinking how many people care



dwerten said:


> so happy you found a wonderful, caring vet today  I am so happy to read this tonight and hope b&b is ok too  This is the part about having multiples that makes it so tough when they do not feel well and especially if more than one is not feeling well


you feel so helpless when they look up to you like help me mommy, I do believe B&B will be ok. I have such a peace



uniquelovdolce said:


> i could have sworn i responded this afternoon , thank god matilda is on her road to recovery , thats awesome that the vet was so caring n thorough .. im praying for both matilda n b&b


Liza thank you for your prayers they mean everything to me, I have peace and that only comes from the Lord and those who are praying for you



Terry36 said:


> Paula I am so glad you found a wonderful Vet who was able to see and so lovingly care for your girls. I'm sorry it's Kennel cough but glad that it's treatable and not the full version. Hopefully the meds will kick in quickly!
> 
> I hope you guys are able to get another good night of rest.


yes I was shocked it is kennel cough, but so relieved, I am looking forward to a good nights rest for our little family, thanks for caring



Silkmalteselover said:


> :new_shocked: YIKES.. tonight I saw how many were posting on your thread and I hadn't looked at it since I first posted on it... :sorry: WOW what you have been through. I am so glad you finally found out what was going on.. Having an AVAILABLE vet is so so important... double dose hugs to you and your family...:grouphug::grouphug:


I have such a peace tonight, last night I was so stressed, I know it's the prayers, I take very hug and they feel so good,



maggieh said:


> Glad Matilda is doing better! Now for B&B - prayers and good wishes!


 Thank you for your continued prayers they are working, I just believe B&B will be ok, Matilda will feel better tomorrow


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

So happy that you found a wonderful vet!!! Matilda will be better soon  and prayers are still ongoing for B&B as well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Paula. I've been praying to our Blessed Mother at St. Catherine's of Sienna, a beautiful church near NY Hospital. I've been praying to St. Francis, too. I love you and really hope you get some much needed rest.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Paula!!! I am so happy that you were able to see a great vet who checked out Matilda and B&B so thoroughly and was able to diagnose what was wrong with Matilda. I'm so sorry that it is kennel cough, but from what I understand, it is easily treatable and Matilda should be just fine with a few days of meds. I hope B&B is okay too. I am so happy and relieved for you. I have been keeping your girls in my prayers. Your prayers are always so beautiful and perfect...they have definitely helped me through the tough times I have been having with my cat and helping me now through Bailey's whole ordeal. So lots of prayers coming your way from me. Hope all is well soon!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Just reading the update here...happy that you found a good and caring vet. I pray that both girls recover from kennel cough VERY SOON! I know that it can easily be treated and pray for it to happen VERY SOON (hugs)...give them both tones of kisses from me and a hug to you too, my friend
Kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Paula, I thought I had posted early on when it looked like Matilda was improving. Just came and saw all the posts and thought oh-oh... so read thru . I'm so sorry you and Matilda have gone thru such an ordeal! My heart goes out to you... must have been so scarey!
Thank God you found a good and caring vet and that your sweet little girl got a firm dx and treatment has started! 
Praying the meds work quickly and little Matilda will be feeling much better very soon!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

coming by to check on matilda and praying that her coughing has subsided and she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I too am wondering how dear Matilda is. And if you have any more news about B&B!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we are still pretty sick at our RV, B&B now has the kennel cough as well, Matilda only had one bad time last night, you should see the girls, I have been giving them cough syrup and missed their mouths:HistericalSmiley: the hair on Matilda's mouth and leg is stiff:HistericalSmiley:, B&B looks like a well loved stuffed animal, I got the cough syrup on her ears and chin:HistericalSmileyoor babies, that's what I get for not putting my contacts in first gotta laugh makes things better for me. I did get a much better sleep last night so I'm ready for the day.
Is it ok to give them a bath, or should I wait, I don't want to stress them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we are still pretty sick at our RV, B&B now has the kennel cough as well, Matilda only had one bad time last night, you should see the girls, I have been giving them cough syrup and missed their mouths:HistericalSmiley: the hair on Matilda's mouth and leg is stiff:HistericalSmiley:, B&B looks like a well loved stuffed animal, I got the cough syrup on her ears and chin:HistericalSmileyoor babies, that's what I get for not putting my contacts in first gotta laugh makes things better for me. I did get a much better sleep last night so I'm ready for the day.
> Is it ok to give them a bath, or should I wait, I don't want to stress them.



I'm so glad you can find humor now. That makes me feel soooo much better for you. What color is the cough syrup? Hopefully it's a pretty color. :innocent:

I don't think I'd give them a bath yet. You could use a wet cloth to try and get the stickiness off their hair, but if memory serves right, stress and over excitement can bring on more coughing. When I'm sick, I don't want to have to get all cleaned up until I start to feel better. I bet they'll love having a few days of getting to be a bit messy. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm so glad you can find humor now. That makes me feel soooo much better for you. What color is the cough syrup? Hopefully it's a pretty color. :innocent:
> 
> I don't think I'd give them a bath yet. You could use a wet cloth to try and get the stickiness off their hair, but if memory serves right, stress and over excitement can bring on more coughing. When I'm sick, I don't want to have to get all cleaned up until I start to feel better. I bet they'll love having a few days of getting to be a bit messy. :wub:


 
yes you are right Crystal I wouldn't want to stress the girls, I will get a wash cloth wet and wipe them down. Gosh I feel abit fuzzy in my head today, I know a nap will come later.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm so glad you can find humor now. That makes me feel soooo much better for you. What color is the cough syrup? Hopefully it's a pretty color. :innocent:
> 
> I don't think I'd give them a bath yet. You could use a wet cloth to try and get the stickiness off their hair, but if memory serves right, stress and over excitement can bring on more coughing. When I'm sick, I don't want to have to get all cleaned up until I start to feel better. I bet they'll love having a few days of getting to be a bit messy. :wub:


Oh Paula, bless you for having humour, it really does help. I'd wait on the baths too. So glad you were able to get some rest. Praying for both your little ones that their recovery is a quick one.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just finished washing faces and ears and legs with a wash cloth, I'm so glad I didn't give them baths, after washing Matilda she had a coughing spell:blink: her poor nose is so stuffy, makes me remember when my skin kids were babies. I am going to do the steam bath this afternoon


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> yes you are right Crystal I wouldn't want to stress the girls, I will get a wash cloth wet and wipe them down. Gosh I feel abit fuzzy in my head today, I know a nap will come later.


::chuckling at myself:: I know EXACTLY how you feel. When it's your own baby, it's hard to even think straight. And that's with a full night's sleep. Add on to that several sleepless nights and no one can think like they normally do. I'm constantly smacking myself on the forehead for some of the things I can't think through clearly when it's one of my babies and I come running here to the board for advice. That's what family is for, right? :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh honey it will soon all pass , yes i was gonna say since they have the cough u shouldnt give them the bath. it will all pass as we are all praying .. hugs honey .. and dont worry i get meds on my human kids all the time lol


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Paula, I hope Matilda feels better soon. I'll keep her in my prayers. Hope you're getting rest!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so pleased you have managed to get a definite diagnosis, that vet sounds great. Poor babies, at least now you can deal with it all effectively. Hugs kisses and prayers for you all :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - you could ask for different color meds for the girls and go for that psychedelic look of the 70's. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Glad you can laugh at what's going on now and know what's up with the girls. I think they'll be getting better soon and you'll get some more rest. I used to listen to my DS's asthmatic coughs at night and after giving nebulizer treatments I would lie there and pray for it to stop. I was so exhausted for days. I couldn't think or talk right at times I was so sleep deprived. My mind was racing and I was too tired to keep things straight. The steam shower-ette will probably help again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you poor soul! Kennel cough sounds worse than it is---and it is bad enough! We had a terrible case once when we put a dog in quarantine in England! 
So, may you continue to know God's holy presence in trials of faith dear friend. Sending warm love tonight---gentle hugs and many prayers.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Paula.. sorry late on this, but am so glad you got results from your new vet. I can't imagine us turing someone away, after we had just seen them for a problem and saying couldn't get them back in for days. WTH??!!! 

I do want to say, I know what you went through, when your baby couldn't breathe. I had two years of that and almost lost Feather in August. It is awful, because you feel helpless.. and I work for a vet and still felt helpless! 

Rest, drink alot of water and rest  Will say prayers for you all and for B&Bs continued healing. 

Karla N Girlz


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

susan all my kids are asthmatic even though my girls outgrew but my boys still get their attacks always in the einter so it seems to be seasonal , and it is horrible , they sound like they are dying the way they gasp for air n the coughs dont subside , its horrendous. so i symphatize .. i can only imagine our tiny fluffs coughing in that manner , must be even scarier .


Snowbody said:


> Paula - you could ask for different color meds for the girls and go for that psychedelic look of the 70's. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Glad you can laugh at what's going on now and know what's up with the girls. I think they'll be getting better soon and you'll get some more rest. I used to listen to my DS's asthmatic coughs at night and after giving nebulizer treatments I would lie there and pray for it to stop. I was so exhausted for days. I couldn't think or talk right at times I was so sleep deprived. My mind was racing and I was too tired to keep things straight. The steam shower-ette will probably help again.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear Paula, sorry I'm so late with my response. I'm glad you found out what is wrong and that both girls are being treated. May God give you strength. I am praying for you and your girls.:grouphug:rayer: I hope they are both well, soon!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Paula ...

I have been praying that your fluff babies get better and better every day. Of course, they will ... you are such a wonderful Mommy to them. Please give B&B and Matilda lots of hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie. And, hugs for you, too. :wub::wub::wub:

I love you, dear friend. 

Marie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The girls are slowly getting better, Matilda doesn't have the deep cough now, but does have it in her nose something terrible, I wish I could use a syring on her nose, poor baby
B&B slept all day missed brakfast and lunch and is now sleeping again, she sneezes most of the time. I believe they will be well in a few days, we can't wait, it's not fun having sick babies
I have been sleeping well, I know it's because I am being prayed for, Thank you


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> The girls are slowly getting better, Matilda doesn't have the deep cough now, but does have it in her nose something terrible, I wish I could use a syring on her nose, poor baby
> B&B slept all day missed brakfast and lunch and is now sleeping again, she sneezes most of the time. I believe they will be well in a few days, we can't wait, it's not fun having sick babies
> I have been sleeping well, I know it's because I am being prayed for, Thank you


 
Wow, I come back to SM and all h*ll breaks loose with sick dogs. Did you all drink from the same glass or something  

Glad your girlies are doing better! No, it is not fun to have sick babies. Now, I hope the rest of the group improves, especially Bailey.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> The girls are slowly getting better, Matilda doesn't have the deep cough now, but does have it in her nose something terrible, I wish I could use a syring on her nose, poor baby
> B&B slept all day missed brakfast and lunch and is now sleeping again, she sneezes most of the time. I believe they will be well in a few days, we can't wait, it's not fun having sick babies
> I have been sleeping well, I know it's because I am being prayed for, Thank you


Paula, I'm glad things are moving in the right direction. I hope every day brings them closer to good health.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Still sending positive thoughts and prayers to the girls!! ((((Big Huge Hugs))))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - little baby steps but steps in the right direction, thank God. I am so glad that you started to find peace the other night and I know that you and your girls are just bathed in prayers and love. Looking forward to improving reports every day. :grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Good! Praise God the girls are on the mend and Momma can get some must-needed rest! We don't want you getting sick as well! 

We will continue to pray here!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thinking of you and the girls today paula and sending you are love x


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sending continued prayers for the girls. xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Paula-I'm so glad to hear that your girls are improving. I know it has been tough having two sick babies. I'm glad to hear that you are sleeping better. I am praying for your strength and that Maltilda and B&B will be well, soon!:grouphug:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> The girls are slowly getting better, Matilda doesn't have the deep cough now, but does have it in her nose something terrible, I wish I could use a syring on her nose, poor baby
> B&B slept all day missed brakfast and lunch and is now sleeping again, she sneezes most of the time. I believe they will be well in a few days, we can't wait, it's not fun having sick babies
> I have been sleeping well, I know it's because I am being prayed for, Thank you


Paula, you can safely use a syringe on Matilda's nose. Get one of the bulb-type ones from the baby section at WalMart. We use them on the nose and mouth of newborn puppies to help get rid of any fluid from the birthing process so if we can do this to a newborn without incident it will be okay to use on Matilda. Squeeze the air out of the bulb, hold the tip of the bulb just at (not in) the opening of the nostril and release the bulb so that it gently sucks out the gunk. Do the other nostril then wash out the bulb with hot soapy water, rinse, dry and wipe down with alcohol before using it again. And keep up with the steam baths as they will help to keep the phlegm loose and easy to expel.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Paula, you can safely use a syringe on Matilda's nose. Get one of the bulb-type ones from the baby section at WalMart. We use them on the nose and mouth of newborn puppies to help get rid of any fluid from the birthing process so if we can do this to a newborn without incident it will be okay to use on Matilda. Squeeze the air out of the bulb, hold the tip of the bulb just at (not in) the opening of the nostril and release the bulb so that it gently sucks out the gunk. Do the other nostril then wash out the bulb with hot soapy water, rinse, dry and wipe down with alcohol before using it again. And keep up with the steam baths as they will help to keep the phlegm loose and easy to expel.


Those bulbs were a lifesaver when my son was a baby. They can't blow their noses when they're really little so we used to use it and boy :yucky: they really worked. Hoping the girls are feeling better this morning Paula.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kisses to each of you----wishing good sleep, no more coughing and having all of this behind you! 
hugs


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Checking in tonight to see how you and the girls are?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hope the girls are feeling better today. No fun having a cough or a stuffy nose. Good idea on the syringes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda still has the stuufy nose, I bought a baby syring, but nothing came out, she still has some wheezing but is so much better. I am going to call the vet tomorrow and let her know about the stuffy nose, Matilda has only gone pee once today, she usually goes many times a day. Could the Amoxicillin have something to do with it, I wouldn't think so:blink:
Good news is she has been playing with her ball some:chili:

B&B sneezes but it hasn't gotten any worse.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Matilda still has the stuufy nose, I bought a baby syring, but nothing came out, she still has some wheezing but is so much better. I am going to call the vet tomorrow and let her know about the stuffy nose, Matilda has only gone pee once today, she usually goes many times a day. Could the Amoxicillin have something to do with it, I wouldn't think so:blink:
> Good news is she has been playing with her ball some:chili:
> 
> B&B sneezes but it hasn't gotten any worse.


I'm glad she is feeling so much better. I don't know if the amoxicillin could affect her urinary tract but if she isn't already on a probiotic, you might want to get her started on one. Antibiotics can take away the good bacteria in our bodies. I have a stuffed nose (sinus infection) too. Send her over to me and we can snuggle together until we are well. :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Matilda still has the stuufy nose, I bought a baby syring, but nothing came out, she still has some wheezing but is so much better. I am going to call the vet tomorrow and let her know about the stuffy nose, Matilda has only gone pee once today, she usually goes many times a day. Could the Amoxicillin have something to do with it, I wouldn't think so:blink:
> Good news is she has been playing with her ball some:chili:
> 
> B&B sneezes but it hasn't gotten any worse.


Dex is on amoxicillin and have not noticed that but he pees alot due to kidney disease so hard to compare them


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh Paula what a scare...I was tearing up while reading this and felt so bad for you and Matilda. I have no advice on the medication, sorry.
Please know that I will be praying and hoping all is now fine. Hugs for you are in order! Good thing that Vet came out and got her. I would have been hysterical too...watching your baby not be able to breathe is horrible! love to you and give Matilda a big kiss from Rocky:wub: and me too! Rocky says he wouldn't want anything to happen to his number one girl!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Paula, I am praying both Matilda and B&B feel ALL better soon!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Paula just saw this update. I'm so glad that Matilda got seen by a good vet..not too bad, kennel cough can be treated and it will go away but it very scary!! My mini schnauzer had that years ago right at the time of my daughter's wedding. I was so worried, but she got well and was fine. t was after she was groomed too. Another reason I am grooming Rocky myself from now on. What a scare! I hope everything is ok with B&B too. Prayers are wonderful...love to you and Rocky sends his love to Matilda.:wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> just got back from the vets, what a difference this vet is and her office staff is wonderful. Dr. Tracy checked everything on Matilda, I mean from the front to the back,:w00t: Matilda didn't care she feels so lousy. I told Dr. Tracy we had the girls groomed a week ago and about the other vet, and shared with her about steaming the bathroom and keeping Matilda there with me for 10 minutes, she said that was great. Ok here's what's going on with Matilda
> She has kennel cough, but not as bad as it could be because she had her shots before we left home. Dr. Tracy put her on a cough syrup every 4 hours or as needed and Amoxicillin every twelve hours, she said it was most likely at the groomers where Matilda got it. If Matilda doesn't improve within 48 hours she wants to see her again. Matilda doesn't have a temp that is a good sign and she is eating and drinking, wouldn't you know she didn't cough, wheeze or make her stuffy nose sound the whole time we were there, and we forgot the video:angry: but Dr. Tracy knew what was wrong by what I shared.
> 
> My husband noticed this morning on his walk with B&B that she had a cough and the reverse sneeze, which she never has, so we had Dr. Tracy checked her out also, she is on the same meds, but less cough syrup.
> ...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh Paula, I just read your first post and could feel your panic....It made me panic! I'm glad to finally hear that B&B and Matilda are going to be okay.

Bisou caught kennel cough last year from her groomer's too. She'd wake up almost choking and coughing...it was hard on her little body. Her vet said the thing about the steaming shower each day and I believe he gave her a pill to take (antibiotic?) for 10 days or so. Right after her treatment I gave her some probiotics to get some good bacteria in there. But the treatment worked and I think your girls will be okay too. They're in our prayers and thoughts!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula I'm so sorry for what you have been through. I'm so happy to read that dear Matilda and B & B are getting better. What a scare you had that first day! I could feel you fear while reading your post. I'd say you are well rid of that first vet for sure. The one you are with now sounds kind and knowledgeable. 
Please give Matilda lots of kisses for me and lots for B & B too. Hugs to you my dear. Lots of prayers coming your way until I hear you are all back to normal.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Paula dear, how are those precious girls this morning??


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending love to B & B, Mathilda & Paula.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

i am delighted to read that they are improving (and that matilda played with her ball :wub sending them my kisses :wub: :wub: and hope that it continues to the better and better!

hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

both girls have the stuffy nose, but Matilda's is worse, they wheeze still but I can see a improvement. I am going to call our vet this morning and find out how long we are looking at the stuffy nose etc. it seems like they have been sick for months:blink: Matilda did pee more in the evening so I'm not so worried about that. I know I can come here and have prayers said and advice given. I love you


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula, so glad to hear your babies are getting better. When Libby had her cough it took over 2 weeks for it to clear but seemed like forever. I have to say it was awful because she sounded like a goose:w00t: However she did'nt have a stuffy nose like your two. I'll continue to pray for them, take care my friend.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

paula... your babies continue to be in my prayers. can't wait to see that 'report' when you say they are ALL BETTER!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Paula, so glad the girls are on the road to recovery!!:chili:
They both have been in my thoughts and prayers. ((((Big Huge Hugs)))) to you!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm happy the girls are doing better even if slowly. If you look around at most of the humans I know who have been sick lately, all they complain about is how long it lasts. Of course it seems so much more unfair when it's our little sweeties. Still sending prayers. :hugging:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> both girls have the stuffy nose, but Matilda's is worse, they wheeze still but I can see a improvement. I am going to call our vet this morning and find out how long we are looking at the stuffy nose etc. it seems like they have been sick for months:blink: Matilda did pee more in the evening so I'm not so worried about that. I know I can come here and have prayers said and advice given. I love you


You know, if Matilda is being more quiet and not running around playing with her ball :wub:, she's probably not drinking as much and just doesn't have to go as much. I know that on Sundays when me and my 3 just hang out and nap a lot, my Zoe only goes out twice sometimes because she just loves to snuggle and nap with me and isn't active and doesn't drink water. It's just at thought. 

Continued prayers for a quicker recovery!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Checking to see how the girls are doing today? Will continue my prayers for Matilda and B&B.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula! What's going on....I've had company for the past three days and I come back to this!! I tried reading the whole thread, but it's pretty long. So do I have this right? Both Matila and B&B have kennel cough? Holy Mackeral!!! What a nightmare you've been going through, I'm saying prayers that they both recover quickly. rayer: I have snuck onto SM a few times, but it was only for 2 or 3 minutes each time. I'm so sorry your girls are sick.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Paula, I am so very sorry. I did not realize that Matilda & B&B are still sick. Oh My! After I read that the original vet thought it was just an allergy, I didn't check back in until today. I'm glad that they are doing better. Hugs


----------

